# 1965 GTO Seat Tracks (Seat Rails)



## HickBoy (Aug 5, 2018)

All:

I am having trouble finding a set of seat tracks for my '65 GTO. I see that both Ames and OPGI stock aftermarket 66+ tracks but nothing for 64-65. I tried Franks Parts but he did not have any so I am wondering if anyone knows of an alternate part? Maybe someone on the forum knows if GM used the same seat track for both Pontiac and Chevy or why Ames only lists 66+ as maybe it would fit?

The issue I have is with the driver seat. The right-side rail appears to be loose and moves forward/backward. Once I took it out of the car it appears most of the bearings inside are toast and the channel is wider than it should be.
Here's some pictures of my current tracks if that helps to determine if they happen to be the same as something else...


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

yup
64 65 only a body


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

HickBoy said:


> All:
> 
> I am having trouble finding a set of seat tracks for my '65 GTO. I see that both Ames and OPGI stock aftermarket 66+ tracks but nothing for 64-65. I tried Franks Parts but he did not have any so I am wondering if anyone knows of an alternate part? Maybe someone on the forum knows if GM used the same seat track for both Pontiac and Chevy or why Ames only lists 66+ as maybe it would fit?
> 
> ...


These are new repops - https://www.ebay.com/itm/1964-65-GM-A-Body-Bucket-Seat-Tracks-LH-New-/352082315135


----------

